# WARNING! Charging Your TouchPad in CM9



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

This has been discussed in several different forums and threads at great length. I can't say that this is the perfect solution to every issue, but I have put 2+2 together and found that what I am about to describe is repeatable.

DO NOT turn your TouchPad off and then plug it in to charge! Here is what will most likely happen, plugging it will start it back up and unless you have Moboot set to boot to WebOS, your TP will boot into CM9 and will not charge. I have tested this many times on mine and several friends TP's and it happens every time. If you need to charge your TP while in Android, leave it on, plug it in and tap the power button to put it to sleep. You might want to turn off wifi to allow your TP to charge faster.

I can't speak to any other rom or kernel other than CM9. If you are running AOKP or Bricked, CN or CherryKang, you might want to test this and report back what you find.

Hopefully the CM team will resolve this, but until then, if you want to avoid at least one cause of charging issues, heed this warning.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

I have done this many times on AOKP and have not had an issue


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

This is supposed to happen... except for the whole no charging part. And yes, for me as well AOKP has been great.
I'm also running XENON v1.3 (unreleased, probably soon) that has a couple new charging/cpu features. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## SaveU (Sep 7, 2011)

I have never had a problem with this. In fact I often have my touchpad shut off by itself because the battery drains fully. I just plug it in, it shows that battery low icon, and when it charges a % or two it boots into CM9 (im on nightlies, but this has worked on all of them) When it boots into CM9 it then continues to charge as normal.

Keep in mind, mine is comming from a drained state, not just a powered off state. I dont know if this makes a difference.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

SaveU said:


> I have never had a problem with this. In fact I often have my touchpad shut off by itself because the battery drains fully. I just plug it in, it shows that battery low icon, and when it charges a % or two it boots into CM9 (im on nightlies, but this has worked on all of them) When it boots into CM9 it then continues to charge as normal.
> 
> Keep in mind, mine is comming from a drained state, not just a powered off state. I dont know if this makes a difference.


This is the same for me from a drained state on CM9a2. I'll have to check next time I charge, but I usually do as nevertell suggests... plugin then sleep the display off.


----------



## Judge (Apr 29, 2012)

To be safe install cyboot in webos. See this link

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/46492-touchpad-not-charging-need-help/page__p__314459#entry314459

Judge


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Cyboot, good safe solution to charging problem from powered down state.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## princekrishnamahesh9 (Jun 8, 2012)

My touchpad is not working and when I put charging with main charger it shows nothing except a blank screen... when I press and hold power+home button it shows some symbol. I'm not knowing what does that symbol mean and how to fix it.. I posted the picture of the symbol below..... can anyone help me please.


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

princekrishnamahesh9 said:


> My touchpad is not working and when I put charging with main charger it shows nothing except a blank screen... when I press and hold power+home button it shows some symbol. I'm not knowing what does that symbol mean and how to fix it.. I posted the picture of the symbol below..... can anyone help me please.


 Something is wrong with your charger or your change cable, as the Touchpad doesn't think it is being changed...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

